# CD21 Progesterone levels



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

I just got my cd21 blood test results back and my levels were 96!!!

I've heard it only needs to be 30 to confirm ovulation so wat does such a high number mean
I'm due to test on friday so fingers crossed it will be positive!

Any help will be appreciated! 

Dianne x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

A level of 96 nmol/l is really good and could mean you released 2 mature eggs.

Unfortunately progesterone levels on cd21 can't be used to determine pregnancy though since levels can vary so much month to month and person to person.  One woman may have a level of 80 nmol/l and be pg, another may have a level of 80 nmol/l and not be...so it's hard to say from progesterone alone.

I've had progesterone levels of anywhere between 48-81 nmol/l on natural cycles and when on clomid, the 2 times I was tested, I had levels of 103 and 105 nmol/l and the scans had indicated 2 or 3 dominant follies.

Hope that helps.....it's a great level so looking good 

Good luck for OTD  
Natasha


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you Natasha xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries hun....
...just saw on your signature you had some spotting on cd26....hoping that's implantation  

Good luck...not long till test day now 
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Me too! 
Keeping fingers crossed n    !


----------

